# Babymoon slings?



## jerebo (Feb 20, 2004)

Has anyone tried a babymoon lightly padded ring sling? (www.babymoonslings.com).

I'm looking for a lightly padded ring sling for our next baby (yet to be conceived). I like the description of the sling--padding doesn't extend all the way through the rails or through the shoulder pad. Sounds great. Any opinions on these?

Jen


----------

